# [SOLVED] Catalyst Control Center



## ricoshayrabbit (Dec 16, 2008)

I recently read about fixing a problem with the "CCC".

I am not sure how to resolve the problem even after reading the threads.

I believe I need to uninstall the old driver and install a new one, but not sure how it is done. 

The message I receive is as follows: "The catalyst control center is not supported by the driver version of your enabled graphics adapter. Please update your ATI graphics driver or enable your ATI adapter using the displays manager".


----------



## ricoshayrabbit (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Catalyst Control Center*

Can anyone help me with this problem? I have been trying to resolve it on my own, but haven't had much luck. How do I find out if my windows vista is 32 bit or 64 bit?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Catalyst Control Center*

HI,
What is the make and model of this PC?

Is this an add on card or an on-board card?

What is the model number of the ati card you have?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Catalyst Control Center*

Hi ricoshayrabbit! :wave:

Try to run the Everest application. And please post the report from the Everest on here. We can determine whether you are using 32bit or 64bit Vista then


----------



## ricoshayrabbit (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Catalyst Control Center*

Hi BCCOMP,

Thanks for the reply. 

My Computer is a Dell XPS 420, the card came with the computer, and the card is a 128MB Radeon ATI 2400 PRO.

Hi bhahar84,

What is an Everest application?

Appreciate your time. Thanks again. Rick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Catalyst Control Center*

Hi,

To determine if you have 64bit or 32bit Vista:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218

Dell Drivers:

32bit Vista Driver:
Radeon ATI 2400 PRO 32bit

64bit Vista Driver:
Radeon ATI 2400 PRO 64bit

ATI Drivers including Catalyst:

32bit Vista:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista32/common-vista32

64bit Vista:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista64/common-vista64

Seeing this is a Desktop I would install the ATI drivers appropriate for your version of the Vista OS you have (32bit or 64bit).

You will have to remove the old ATI driver in Add/Remove Programs. I would also run this application to remove all trace of the old ATI driver prior to installing the new drivers:
http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

Let us know how you make out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ricoshayrabbit (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Catalyst Control Center*

Thanks Bill,

Got it going again. Not easy for a novice. Great advice. No error message.

Thanks again. Rick


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Catalyst Control Center*

Hi,
I am glad you have it up and running.
Bill


----------

